# Is it possible to replace EMG housing ?



## supdoc (Jan 2, 2010)

I want to replace my EMG pickups housing from black to chrome.. Is it possible to do it? (anyone sell it ?)


Thanks


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 2, 2010)

It'd be easier to buy a new pickup with that finish, though I don't know if they do them for 7s or 8s.


----------



## supdoc (Jan 2, 2010)

I dont think that replacing the pickup housing should be more complicated than replacing the whole pickup :/.. 

But i need to check out if emg selling this part.. anyone know if they are?


thanks


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 2, 2010)

I could be wrong in this, but i believe EMGs are sealed shut and any process of trying to open them can damage the preamp or the wiring.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 2, 2010)

You can't remove EMG's from their housing. They are potted with epoxy. Removing the pickup from it would basically destroy it. The only thing you could really do is get something made that was chrome to fit over the outside of the pickup. 

Is this for a 6 or 7+ string guitar? If it's for a 6 string, EMG sell pickups (some of them) with a chrome housing. As far as I know they don't for 7+ string pickups.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 2, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> You can't remove EMG's from their housing. They are potted with epoxy. Removing the pickup from it would basically destroy it. The only thing you could really do is get something made that was chrome to fit over the outside of the pickup.
> 
> Is this for a 6 or 7+ string guitar? If it's for a 6 string, EMG sell pickups (some of them) with a chrome housing. As far as I know they don't for 7+ string pickups.



^ Thats what I thought.


----------



## supdoc (Jan 2, 2010)

I know, I have 6 strings guitar. ( mh1000fr)

If removing the pickup's covers can damge the them,I'll give up..... 

Thank you very much!


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 2, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> You can't remove EMG's from their housing. They are potted with epoxy. Removing the pickup from it would basically destroy it.



Sweet, i was right


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 2, 2010)

supdoc said:


> I know, I have 6 strings guitar. ( mh1000fr)
> 
> If removing the pickup's covers can damge the them,I'll give up.....
> 
> Thank you very much!



They aren't so much covers as they're just molded that way 

Why wouldn't you just buy something like this?

Brand New EMG 81 CHROME - eBay (item 310152221968 end time Jan-25-10 15:22:34 PST)

They make the 81 and 85 in chrome. Are you opposed to buying a new pickup?


----------



## supdoc (Jan 3, 2010)

So what I'll do with the current pickups? (I dont think i could sell it for good price.. everybody prefers buying a new pickups unless the price is very low :/)


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 3, 2010)

supdoc said:


> So what I'll do with the current pickups? (I dont think i could sell it for good price.. everybody prefers buying a new pickups unless the price is very low :/)



Look into trading. Perhaps someone out there has the set that you want and would be willing to trade.


----------



## Splees (Jan 3, 2010)

It can be done. I wouldn't say it's worth it though. Before the gold emg's came out, my brother and I worked on removing the plastic and placing emg's into gold paf style covers.


----------



## supdoc (Jan 3, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Look into trading. Perhaps someone out there has the set that you want and would be willing to trade.


I'll check it out, do you know any website I can find someone to trade with?



Splees said:


> It can be done. I wouldn't say it's worth it though. Before the gold emg's came out, my brother and I worked on removing the plastic and placing emg's into gold paf style covers.


Where did you find pickup covers that fits to that size?


thanks!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 3, 2010)

supdoc said:


> I check it out, do you know any website I can find someone to trade with?



Any online guitar forum which has a marketplace section would be the best places to start.


----------



## Splees (Jan 3, 2010)

Any regular cover will work. All you have to do is trim down the plastic to make it fit. It's quite a bit of work. I wouldn't recommend doing it if you only have one set. lol.


----------



## angus (Jan 5, 2010)

The EMG cover is plastic. Just have it chromed- fake chroming plastic is an easy and cheap process, and won't damage the pickup. There is usually someone in the area who can/does do it if you are near a big town, and it shouldn't be expensive.


----------



## supdoc (Jan 6, 2010)

angus said:


> The EMG cover is plastic. Just have it chromed- fake chroming plastic is an easy and cheap process, and won't damage the pickup. There is usually someone in the area who can/does do it if you are near a big town, and it shouldn't be expensive.


I think its the best solution! I'll check it out

thanks


----------



## hairychris (Jan 6, 2010)




----------

